# 1996 Nissan HB XE 4x4 transmission trouble



## tkilduff (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 1996 Nissan HB XE 4cyl., 4wd with 157k on it.

My transmission, with the original factory clutch, slipped out of 5th gear on the highway. Before today it would go into 5th but you could pull it out without pushing down the clutch.
Also, it won't go into reverse at all. 

The tranny has seemed to be working harder lately especially at higher speeds. Plus th etruck has been chewing through gas lately. Any relation?

Anyone have this problem before?

Someone had suggested it could be my synchros? fork? chipped or bent teeth?

Any suggestions/help would be great.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you need a rebuild. Underlubrication is a problem on earlier model transmissions, your 96 should have the corrected case design unless they didn't get around to releasing the corrected version after 96. Also, ONLY use GL-4 gear oil, NEVER USE GL-5. GL-5 eats up the synchroes.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

not sure if your year has a hydraulic clutch, but you might want to check that. my 87 was not even able to go into gear, clutch master was empty, refilled and ok. replaced master and slave all is well now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you mean it's "popping out of 5th gear" while driving, often the problem is a worn shift fork. If this is the case, overhauling the trans is the best option as it must be torndown to replace the fork(s).


----------

